# An old Polariod -Need Basic Help!-



## DxP (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyways, its a "OneStep" 600 series.






I couldnt find the manual or anything so;

Just a few questions:
How would I go about loading film?
How do you charge it?

Thanks so much to anyone who can help!


----------



## DxP (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, I just learned the batteries are in the battery packs..

And I also learned how to load the film too. Can someone run me through the whole whole camera, what things do what?


Any help would be amazing, thanks.


----------



## terri (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi DxP - the batteries are in the film packs, actually, so there is no need to worry about one for the camera.

You can probably find out quite a bit of information from this site and also from Polaroid.com itself. 

There are also several cinteresting links found here as well.

I believe this is a fairly recent model, so I can't see you having too much trouble finding what you need. Have a blast, Polaroids are such fun.


----------

